
Titan drifting away from Saturn faster than expected - mrlonglong
https://www.space.com/titan-drifting-from-saturn-faster-than-predicted.html
======
mrlonglong
What are the chances the moon might slip its leash and crash into another
planet, maybe the Earth millions of years later?

------
eucryphia
Use it to build the future asteroid belt dyson ring before it breaks loose and
plunges into Jupiter.

